

Digital Scrapbooking - wileex23
http://www.300dpi.com/
300dpi.com offers digital downloadable graphics and iPhone scrapbooking applications. Our products are differentiated by their design, quality, company philosophy, innovation, and our customer-respected brand name. 300dpi.com strives to have innovative and trend right designs with respect to branding and consumer values.
======
frossie
They launched without a printing service??

